# HR20-700 0x1B4 Issues / Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HR20-700 0x1B4
Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
National Release: 10/30/2007

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


Just to make sure I understand before I let my cohorts know... 
1. Anyone can download this?
2. When a new HR20 is activated is this the version that will hit that box or will they have to do the download a few times before it will take?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) No... you can't force the download.... you have to wait for your area to be authorized/activated for the download... (and about 15 minutes after that happens, your system will automatically download it)

2) When a new unit is activated.. (at least for the next little while), it will download 0x18a.... then when that box is in an area that is updated for the staggered release, it will get 0x1B4.... If all goes well... in a relatively short period of time... 0x1B4 will go total-national... and that will be the version that is downloaded to all boxes...


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


Is the staggered roll out taking place from East to West or West to East? I'm just trying to figure out when we in the south east can expect this software version b/c I didn't have it this morning as of 8:30am eastern time. Also when we get the software release, is there some sort of keyword users have to enter in order to get VOD working?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AFH said:


> Is the staggered roll out taking place from East to West or West to East? I'm just trying to figure out when we in the south east can expect this software version b/c I didn't have it this morning as of 8:30am eastern time.


I don't have the details on the pattern...
Usually it goes WEST to EAST


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't have the details on the pattern...
> Usually it goes WEST to EAST


When a menu option for DOD/VOD be available in this release or is there a hidden menu that one must access?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AFH said:


> When a menu option for DOD/VOD be available in this release or is there a hidden menu that one must access?


Once your DoD is activated (automatically), you will get the option in your menu. (aka... that is how you will know that you are ready to go)


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

Any word on the HR20-100's?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

So is the PIG now no longer available?

Never mind I saw my answer on another thread.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jimd909 said:


> Any word on the HR20-100's?


The HR20-100 version is currently in testing.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Does this update fix the problem with the recorder recording channals that are not in my favorate channal list?



Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes:


----------



## xfidelitydj (Oct 9, 2006)

Will this release open up the remote booking feature, or is that still only CE?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rbgamble said:


> Does this update fix the problem with the recorder recording channals that are not in my favorate channal list?


That's not a feature of favorites. There is the CIG (Channels I Get) feature, that is supposed to only record channels that you get, but that has not been fully implemented.

Using favorites only affects the channels you see in the guide, not what is recorded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

xfidelitydj said:


> Will this release open up the remote booking feature, or is that still only CE?


The software supports the remote booking... but remote booking is still in CE/Development mode....

So... the DirecTV side of the equation... will not be activated.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, I have seen that in my setup. But it shows every channel that DirecTV has. How do I limit that list to exclude the channels I don't want? Example, I don't want 80 - 89 those are local HD but I get local HD on 3, 6, 10, etc. I also get local via OTA. So why does the DVR insist on using the 80-89 channels?



hilmar2k said:


> That's not a feature of favorites. There is the CIG (Channels I Get) feature, that is supposed to only record channels that you get, but that has not been fully implemented.
> 
> Using favorites only affects the channels you see in the guide, not what is recorded.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

rbgamble said:


> Yes, I have seen that in my setup. But it shows every channel that DirecTV has. How do I limit that list to exclude the channels I don't want? Example, I don't want 80 - 89 those are local HD but I get local HD on 3, 6, 10, etc. I also get local via OTA. So why does the DVR insist on using the 80-89 channels?


They are working on it. (Have been for a while).


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

rbgamble said:


> Yes, I have seen that in my setup. But it shows every channel that DirecTV has. How do I limit that list to exclude the channels I don't want? Example, I don't want 80 - 89 those are local HD but I get local HD on 3, 6, 10, etc. I also get local via OTA. So why does the DVR insist on using the 80-89 channels?


Probably my biggest gripe, too. CBS, say, comes on 2-sat, 2-OTA, 2-mpeg4HD, 2-1 (OTA HD), 80, 81, 380, and 381. Of those I can receive (living in LA) 6 of them, although searches show 8, but probably only want to list 2 (mpeg4 HD & OTA-HD) or maybe only 1. If I didn't live in LA or NYC, I'd still get 8 listed with OTA, but only be able to receive 4 of them. And still only want 1 or 2. Makes searches a mess, and makes series links tricky to set up. And that's just CBS.

The HD/SD thing is helpful, though.


----------



## xfidelitydj (Oct 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The software supports the remote booking... but remote booking is still in CE/Development mode....
> 
> So... the DirecTV side of the equation... will not be activated.


Got it. So, I will just submit my access card info to you via iamanedgecutter and sit tight.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Since this is release now, I decided to repost this here now. 

I had a number of items set to record last night from 8 til 11. The first 2, from 8-9 and 8:30-9 recorded and played back fine. The 2 items set to record from 9-10, only one playedback. The other immediately goes to would you like to delete. The only item set from 10-11, I tried to join watching it while in progress. Any attempt to rewind or start watching it from the now playing list results in a black screen. I can watch it while it is live, I just cannot trickplay at all or it will hang the video. Since Boston Legal got preempted by 60/60, I have menu rebooted to see if the items will play now or not. 

After a reboot, the items that wouldn't play are not in my playlist anymore. They show as recorded, not deleted, in the history. The drive shows 65% available.

These are the first recordings the hr20 has botched for me. I hope this is just a one time thing.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

With DoD, are there free movies and shows or do you have to pay for everything?


----------



## xfidelitydj (Oct 9, 2006)

miedwards72 said:


> With DoD, are there free movies and shows or do you have to pay for everything?


A great deal of the content is free, but the ones you have to pay for have a $ next to them.

They only charge you when you watch them. You are not charged if you download them and then delete them.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I dimmed my receiver leds down and when the update comes, I'll know by the bright leds. One way to keep from checking all the time.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

finaldiet said:


> I dimmed my receiver leds down and when the update comes, I'll know by the bright leds. One way to keep from checking all the time.


Good idea


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow...I am sooooo excited for DoD going national!! Can't wait to check out my reciever when I get home.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


Is this "National Release" the same as the CE version we downloaded last week or will there be other items added/adjusted?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

michaelancaster said:


> Is this "National Release" the same as the CE version we downloaded last week or will there be other items added/adjusted?


Same Version Number = Same Identical Software


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

One of mine in Florida updated this morning\last night.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) No... you can't force the download.... you have to wait for your area to be authorized/activated for the download... (and about 15 minutes after that happens, your system will automatically download it)
> 
> 2) When a new unit is activated.. (at least for the next little while), it will download 0x18a.... then when that box is in an area that is updated for the staggered release, it will get 0x1B4.... If all goes well... in a relatively short period of time... 0x1B4 will go total-national... and that will be the version that is downloaded to all boxes...


WILL THIS APPLY TO THE HR20-100?? EVERYTHING HERE APPLIES TO THE 
HR20-700....

THANKS...


----------



## markrw58 (Apr 5, 2007)

cmoss5 said:


> WILL THIS APPLY TO THE HR20-100?? EVERYTHING HERE APPLIES TO THE
> HR20-700....
> 
> THANKS...


No, HR20-100 is still in testing


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

I got it here in Phoenix and it seems to be very stable. I was having some problems with the last CE of the channel being blank when turned on, but that seems to have been fixed. DoD is working great.


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

This may be a dumb question. I have 1B4 on both an internal and an ESASTA drive. The internal has DOD from its original release. The ESATA wasn't operative at that time but I've since downloaded 1B4 to the external drive as a CE. But that CE release of 1B4 (like the earlier CEs after the initial DOD release) doesn't include DOD. It's not listed in the Menu and there is no Channel 1000. Will the pushed release replace my current version of 1B4 with a revision that includes DOD? It seems like if it has the same release number, it should not be replaced (i.e., not recognized as out of date). It seems like there is no way for a system that already has Ce 1B4 without DOD to get DOD as part of the push. Am I missing something?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

The software is stored on internal memory, not on either the internet or external drive.


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

dervari - thanks much. I just refreshed my network connection and On Demand appeared in menu. It doesn't do anything when I select it but I suspect that may have something to do with the guide not yet having repopulated after a reset. Does that make sense?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

devellis said:


> dervari - thanks much. I just refreshed my network connection and On Demand appeared in menu. It doesn't do anything when I select it but I suspect that may have something to do with the guide not yet having repopulated after a reset. Does that make sense?


Yes, you are correct... you will have to wait for the guide data to download


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, you are correct... you will have to wait for the guide data to download


I did not see Channel 1000 or an On Demand option in the menu.
I am in Southern California (and not on fire).
Is there any way to tell if it is downloaded, but not yet installed?
Do we have to do a restart in order to activate?

I am patient, but the wife is out of town for the week and I actually have time to play!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wisegoat said:


> I did not see Channel 1000 or an On Demand option in the menu.
> I am in Southern California (and not on fire).
> Is there any way to tell if it is downloaded, but not yet installed?
> Do we have to do a restart in order to activate?
> ...


Check your system informatin page... it will tell you what version you have.

Make sure you hae a network conenction connected as well.

You should not hae to do a restart to activate anything


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> I did not see Channel 1000 or an On Demand option in the menu.
> I am in Southern California (and not on fire).
> Is there any way to tell if it is downloaded, but not yet installed?
> Do we have to do a restart in order to activate?
> ...


You may have to wait because this is a staggered rollout and everyone will not get the software at the same time.

I'm also in Southern California (and also not on fire), but I did get the software...according to Earl, the software is rolled out from WEST to EAST, so I would say you should be getting it soon.

If you'd like to check the software version installed on your receiver, go to "MENU" and then on the left hand side, select "INFO & TEST".

Hope this helps!
Michael


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

tthe staggering is it usually only one release each day or iwll they continue to release more as the day goes on?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

remlle said:


> tthe staggering is it usually only one release each day or iwll they continue to release more as the day goes on?


It is usually only increased (the size of the rollout), in the evenings


----------



## farside847 (Jan 16, 2007)

Really? The VOD requires a network connection?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

farside847 said:


> Really? The VOD requires a network connection?


Yes... really.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

cbaker has produced a video to demonstrate the 30 Second Slip Bug:






Here is the write-up:

*Version*: Always

*Setup*: The 30 Second Slip button does not do a 30 Second Slip.

*Problem*: *30 Second Slip Bug*

The 30 Second Slip averages 34 seconds each press over 10 presses. In Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006) 30 Second SLip (Advance) was 30 seconds and it ttok only 1 second to Slip. Then with Version 0xEF (*11/15/2006*), Slip takes 1.83 seconds and moves 34 secodns each time on average.

To simulate: Do a Keyword search for "Test Pattern". It is broadcast once a week on HDnet. While in Test Pattern try various Slips stacked at one time. In no combination will it average 30 seconds.

30 Second Slip is takes almost twice as long (1.83 seconds) and is 34 Seconds.

*Known Workarounds*: None.

- Craig


----------



## farside847 (Jan 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... really.


Ok, Thanks!

I guess I need to get a little hub. Too bad the second network port isnt a passthrough....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

miedwards72 said:


> With DoD, are there free movies and shows or do you have to pay for everything?


For answers to this and many other DoD questions, check out the FQA link in Stuart's post below, from the DIRECTV On Demand: Official Announcement thread:



Stuart Sweet said:


> DBSTalk.com is pleased to announce the official rollout of the hotly anticipated On Demand service!
> 
> This service has been in the testing phase here at DIRECTV for several months and thanks to the efforts of those on The Cutting Edge, it is now ready for release!
> 
> ...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Will this upgrade wipe My Playlist like I've heard has happened in the past?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:
 

> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


Where can I find out more about VOD (DOD) and what I will need to utilize it? I have two HR20s.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

narrod said:


> Where can I find out more about VOD (DOD) and what I will need to utilize it? I have two HR20s.


See the post just two above yours ...


----------



## M3Rocket (Sep 20, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> cbaker has produced a video to demonstrate the 30 Second Slip Bug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has this problem been around since last year???


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Is there a map tracking who has received it? I remember someone posting this info in the past.


----------



## O and A Party Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

Will we need to wait for DTV to activate on demand on our account?


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone know when we can go wireless?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

richardmb said:


> Does anyone know when we can go wireless?


If you mean "Can I add a wireless adapter to the ethernet port?" then the answer is "now." If you mean "Does the HR20 have wireless ethernet built in?" then the answer is "No." Although, as in most things, wired ethernet is more reliable.

And :welcome_s


----------



## fighterfire (Jan 31, 2007)

I received the update this morning. One of my local channels is now missing and it happens to be FOX.  Could not tune directly and it is not in all channels guide. I am redoing the antenna setup now.


----------



## Darwynz (Feb 8, 2007)

Second time since I forced 0x1B4 on Sunday that Ive had to RBR!

Info - 
HR20-700 with CE 0x1B4

Problem - 
Watching a recording 1 hour show that I catch up to live prior to recording ending.
When I click Yes to delete, I start to return to live TV and when I him Menu before getting to the current live screen, it locks. I am stuck on a guide screen that is missing the guide, so basically the blue background for the guide with the PIG. The PIG is running live and working, but I loose remote and front of receiver and have to RBR.

Its been a LONG time since I have had to reboot... never mind a RBR. So far I have had to do it 3 times... twice for what I stated above... once during a media server issue.


----------



## justanotherguy (Sep 12, 2007)

fighterfire said:


> I received the update this morning. One of my local channels is now missing and it happens to be FOX.  Could not tune directly and it is not in all channels guide. I am redoing the antenna setup now.


Had the same problem with my local OTA CBS. Restarted and the OTA CBS came back but I lost the Fox OTA. Haven't tried the antenna setup yet.

Anyone know if they have fixed this problem: When you restart, some of the OTA channels that have been disabled in 'Edit Channel List", come back. Not as bad as some other problems, but it is a PITA. :bang:

I'm curious how much more reliable this release is. So far, I'm not impressed with the HR20 or this latest release. In two weeks, it has missed 6 recordings because the "channel became unavailable (6)". I can't express in words how happy I am that I kept my old reliable Series 1 DirecTivos. :bowdown: All hail Tivo.

todd


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

These audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 FOX channel are annoying the @#$% out of me! They're so bad that I had to change to channel 88, my national HD DNS FOX feed, to watch the game. I get WAY too many audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 channels with 0x1B4.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> These audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 FOX channel are annoying the @#$% out of me! They're so bad that I had to change to channel 88, my national HD DNS FOX feed, to watch the game. I get WAY too many audio dropouts on my MPEG-4 channels with 0x1B4.


I have 0x18a and MPEG-4 channel in Boston is fine that's WFXT 25 FOX.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Still on 0x18a in SoCal. Says Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled. Network has been plugged in for months. Anyone know how these staggered rollouts work?


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've heard many of us SoCal people haven't got the update yet even though it's supposed to distribute from WEST to EAST...keep posting....lets figure this out.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in N. Nevada and I dont have it either.


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

I am in the San Francisco bay area and I have yet to see it.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing yet here in Chicago.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Folks - Maybe a new thread should be started for tracking the rollout so as not to dilute this thread to talk about the software issues? "Got it/didn't get it" posts should not be here ....


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

Where in the menu system is the option to hide SD channels when an HD version is available?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Folks - Maybe a new thread should be started for tracking the rollout so as not to dilute this thread to talk about the software issues? "Got it/didn't get it" posts should not be here ....


I Agree


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

I checked last night and this morning and I'm still on the previous version.

HR20-700 

reset via the menu and still nothing.


----------



## grovem (Sep 28, 2007)

jabd said:


> Where in the menu system is the option to hide SD channels when an HD version is available?


I'm wondering the same thing. I'm assuming that we no longer have to use a customized favorites lists to weed out the duplicate SD channels. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

grovem said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I'm assuming that we no longer have to use a customized favorites lists to weed out the duplicate SD channels. Can someone confirm this?


Go to setup>displaly>guide hd channels


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richardmb said:


> Does anyone know when we can go wireless?


You already can... and have since day #1 with the HR20.

You need a wirless bridge adapter.

There are ZERO plans or work being done, to support a USB adapter, or native support for wireless on the HR20/HR21


----------



## martin63 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have not missed a recording until last night at 9pm. I had set it to record the NFL Replay on NFLN and when I try to watch it, it goes directly to keep or delete. I have never had this issue and I hope this is the last. I also noticed that the when I use the guide, it doesn't scroll evenly. It looks like the left scrolls up faster than the right.

Update: I restarted the receiver and now it is gone completely.


----------



## Quick_GT-S (Aug 17, 2006)

martin63 said:


> I have not missed a recording until last night at 9pm. I had set it to record the NFL Replay on NFLN and when I try to watch it, it goes directly to keep or delete. I have never had this issue and I hope this is the last. I also noticed that the when I use the guide, it doesn't scroll evenly. It looks like the left scrolls up faster than the right.
> 
> Update: I restarted the receiver and now it is gone completely.


If NFLN was showing the Steeler game, then I understand why it would automatically be deleted! Sorry I couldn't resist! LOL

I have the same problem with an OTA channel that has a low signal. Did you posibly have a rainout?


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

HiDefGator got the update in Gainesville anyone in Orlando get it yet? I forgot to check this morning.


----------



## notarheli (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't know if this is the correct place to post but, I have received the 0x1B4 update and since, have had many more audio drop outs and picture distortion (as if looking through cellophane, not the normal pixelation I would get). Is there a way to go back to the previous version?


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

No, you will have to try the CE update tomorrow night and hopefully that will fix your problem.


----------



## martin63 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quick_GT-S said:


> If NFLN was showing the Steeler game, then I understand why it would automatically be deleted! Sorry I couldn't resist! LOL
> 
> I have the same problem with an OTA channel that has a low signal. Did you posibly have a rainout?


No rain here. It just didn't record. On another note, is Chad Johnson leaving?:nono2:


----------



## Quick_GT-S (Aug 17, 2006)

martin63 said:


> No rain here. It just didn't record. On another note, is Chad Johnson leaving?:nono2:


Bengals have a lot of problems, but Chad is not one of them. You have to love the media for saying that Bengals want to get rid of Chad. I hope they decide to play a game of football Sunday and that it is in HD. A Bengals fan is an abused fan, but its worse watching them loose in SD.

OK back on topic. Sorry I can't help you will the non-recorded show. Time will tell if it is related to the new release.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Quick_GT-S said:


> If NFLN was showing the Steeler game, then I understand why it would automatically be deleted! Sorry I couldn't resist! LOL
> 
> I have the same problem with an OTA channel that has a low signal. Did you posibly have a rainout?


Spoken like a true loser...er...I mean...Cinci fan!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lost 103b transponders 1-2-3-4-5-6. Everything else in the 90's on all satellites. Reset and now they are back.

- Craig


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are ZERO plans or work being done, to support a USB adapter, or native support for wireless on the HR20/HR21


WHich brings up an obvious question: What plans, if any, are there to use the USB port for anything?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

No update on either receiver yet!


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

Still no update in mo my last one was 0x18a


----------



## JEDI007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Still no update for me here in St. Paul MN. I hope this 'staggered' rollout won't take to much longer.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I suppose I could always try, but I'm guessing that forcing a software update 
won't download the new one.... haven't gotten the software update here yet 
either. Slowest rollout in the history of HR20 software updates...


----------



## sbmiami (Oct 24, 2007)

have they released the new sofwate update (DOD) for HR21-700?


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Nothing here yet in Atlanta on my one receiver.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Had my machine freeze up completely last night. My wife was watching HGTV(non-HD channel) and it just froze inplace.

Had to RBR it, to get it back.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

When changing from channel 246 to 245 while watching live tv, the channel will not change. There is the DOD banner between the two channels. Using the channel button just will not work. When on channel 245 the channel button will go to channel 246. Just will not go back.


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

Had my first HR20 lockup in a long time last night. HR20 was left on for 4-5 hours to record things in the todo list. After an evening out, came back to find a black screen -- thought unit was in standby -- but hit LIST and there was the night's prime time recordings (KING5 News, NBC Nightly News, Evening Magazine, My Name is Earl, Survivor).

Selected the news programs to delete them without watching and they would not delete. Box would hang (but not lockup) at the delete command -- it would not go back to the LIST unless you hit LIST button.

Thought "that is strange -- let's hope it recorded the programs properly," so hit LIST and selected My Name is Earl. Selected Play. It never advanced to the program... just stayed at the screen with play selected. Did same thing with Survivor. Same results. Tried live TV (changing channels). Box would not switch to Live TV. The PIG/PIL shows a black screen with a "Pause" indication, and sometimes the channel number. Maybe that is a clue to the devs as to what was going on in this scenario.

Decide box needs to be reset. Menu->Setup->Reset->Dash. Wait. When box comes back up am able to tune to Live TV, but LIST shows My Name Is Earl and Survivor programs (and maybe others) gone. They were there before the reset -- unplayable, but there -- and gone after the reset. Poof - gone.

After the reset, the HR20 seems to be back to its normal self...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Getting quite a few "Please Wait" notices the last couple of days. They appear to be increasing in frequency and appear to be, as has been noted, related to recordings beginning or ending on the other tuner. 

On the upside: I've had an autorecord keyword search ("Steelers" in HD) that hasn't worked since I first put it together at the start of the season. It's working now!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

uscboy said:


> I suppose I could always try, but I'm guessing that forcing a software update
> won't download the new one.... haven't gotten the software update here yet
> either. Slowest rollout in the history of HR20 software updates...


Still no update in Southern California this morning. Tried forcing a software download for my HR20-700, but got the 18A version again.

Guess D* has changed the West to East rollout sequence to something else.

Bill


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> Still no update in Southern California this morning. Tried forcing a software download for my HR20-700, but got the 18A version again.
> 
> Guess D* has changed the West to East rollout sequence to something else.
> 
> Bill


For the umpteenth time... don't try to force the download... will do you no good... you will get the software with 15-60 minutes of your area being activated for it...

If you don't have it when you wake up... you probable won't have it that day, as the "areas" grown during the evenings.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm at 0x19 CE version from about a month ago (I'm seldom around on weekends lately). I'd like (like everyone else running an older NR or CE version) to download the latest version. What is the best way to go about it? I believe my HR20-700 running a CE version will *not* automatically download the latest NR version unless forced.

Thanks.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

stevecon said:


> I'm at 0x19 CE version from about a month ago (I'm seldom around on weekends lately). I'd like (like everyone else running an older NR or CE version) to download the latest version. What is the best way to go about it? I believe my HR20-700 running a CE version will *not* automatically download the latest NR version unless forced.
> 
> Thanks.


It will download the NR as long as the NR is a higher (i.e. newer) version than the box is running. SO all you need to do is wait for the NR on 0x1B4 to reach your HR20-700.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> Still no update in Southern California this morning. Tried forcing a software download for my HR20-700, but got the 18A version again.
> 
> Guess D* has changed the West to East rollout sequence to something else.
> 
> Bill


Just download the CE version tonight, then, and be done with it.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

MartyS said:


> It will download the NR as long as the NR is a higher (i.e. newer) version than the box is running. SO all you need to do is wait for the NR on 0x1B4 to reach your HR20-700.


Great - that was easy. Thanks.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

Not trying to post another didn't get it yet post, but more of a general question on this topic. I am in Northern California, so would have expected to get it in the first wave if it goes from west to east, but its been three days and no update. I don't really care that much, as I have no problem waiting, but I would just like to understand in general what the time frame usually is for being on West Coast, and at what point should I consider it a bug if it doesn't update? Thanks.

Ed


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Earl,

Is it true that this rollout has been temporarily paused until the last CE in the cycle that was just released is completed? Details would be great...thanks!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2007)

Still no update here either.


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

A dumb question....coming from the Hr10-250 so Im new to the HR20-700. Does the phone line need to be hooked up for these software updates to download? This is how it worked with the HR10-250...I would force a phone call and things would download, but I don't see any option to make a "call" with the HR20-700. Do I need to do anything....connection wise?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

vtfan99 said:


> A dumb question....coming from the Hr10-250 so Im new to the HR20-700. Does the phone line need to be hooked up for these software updates to download? This is how it worked with the HR10-250...I would force a phone call and things would download, but I don't see any option to make a "call" with the HR20-700. Do I need to do anything....connection wise?


You don't not need a phone line connected for software updates.

You only need a phone line for CID, ordering PPV from the remote, and the game lounge.

After the unit is running for a few it will reset itself and download the newest software. After that any time there is a new software update DirecTV will force it in the middle of the night.


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You don't not need a phone line connected for software updates.
> 
> You only need a phone line for CID, ordering PPV from the remote, and the game lounge.
> 
> After the unit is running for a few it will reset itself and download the newest software. After that any time there is a new software update DirecTV will force it in the middle of the night.


Thanks. Now I'll just wait


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

vtfan99 said:


> A dumb question....coming from the Hr10-250 so Im new to the HR20-700. Does the phone line need to be hooked up for these software updates to download? This is how it worked with the HR10-250...I would force a phone call and things would download, but I don't see any option to make a "call" with the HR20-700. Do I need to do anything....connection wise?


Software updates did NOT come through the phone line on the HR10-250s. The phone line was needed only to be able to order PPVs via remote. Software updates have come and continue to come via the datastream.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Software updates did NOT come through the phone line on the HR10-250s. The phone line was needed only to be able to order PPVs via remote. Software updates have come and continue to come via the datastream.


You are right about the software downloading from the SAT on the HR10-250 but you needed a phone line connected to dial in to activate the download.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Assuming, of course, one's HR10-250 isn't "modified." If it is, all that's irrelevant.


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Software updates did NOT come through the phone line on the HR10-250s. The phone line was needed only to be able to order PPVs via remote. Software updates have come and continue to come via the datastream.


As BMoreRavens stated, I only needed the phone line to "initiate" the download. The box would "phone home" and get the cue to download the update....which came via the sat. I like that I don't have to follow that process with the HR20


----------



## agill81 (Aug 31, 2007)

Do I just submit my access card to activate the CE/ Remote Booking for my HR20-700?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Still no update. Slowest update EVER!:nono2:


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Still no update. Slowest update EVER!:nono2:


You're not alone. I'm dying to get rid of FF autocorrect.


----------



## Rage187 (Oct 27, 2007)

if the California users haven't gotten it, us East coasters don't have a chance of getting it this month :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> You're not alone. I'm dying to get rid of FF autocorrect.


Be forewarned, FFW autocorrect was only removed on FF1 or if you press STOP.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

finaldiet said:


> Still no update. Slowest update EVER!:nono2:


Why didn't you guys just download the latest CE version and have it already?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

they had another update right after NL. Figured I would wait and get latest. Should have everything then.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Why didn't you guys just download the latest CE version and have it already?


I still like to be able to call the CSR's, so I haven't become a CE beta tester.

The national rollout seems to be proceeding at a snail's pace.

Bill


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, CSRs are mostly clueless anyway, so going with the CE download might be best in the long run.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm guessing they may have encountered some problems with the update. Perhaps some last minute bugs after they started rolling it out.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Has ANYONE gotten this update yet?

John


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

St. Louis No updates.


----------



## treaders (Oct 10, 2006)

Houston, Texas no update.


----------



## D*Noob (Oct 24, 2006)

Schaumburg, IL....no update.


----------



## Quick_GT-S (Aug 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Why didn't you guys just download the latest CE version and have it already?


How do you download the CE version?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Quick_GT-S said:


> How do you download the CE version?


Here is everything you need to know.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Why didn't you guys just download the latest CE version and have it already?


After seeing all the problems reported in the CE forum, I think it's better to wait for the national release to download.

I'm beginning to understand why it's a s---l---o---w rollout.

Bill


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Phoenix, AZ Had the 0x1B4 and On Demand since last Thursday


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> Phoenix, AZ Had the 0x1B4 and On Demand since last Thursday


Screen Shot Proof?


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Why didn't you guys just download the latest CE version and have it already?


I would if I could.

I'm usually off to NH on Friday night through Sunday night. The last time I was home on a weekend was for the 9/14 - 9/15 CE.


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

No update here in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## Cagpop (Oct 29, 2007)

I received the update on about Oct. 25 (Denver). 

DoD is cool, but downloads seem slow, even with fast DSL, and no HD programming available yet. There is a TON of SD programming available.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing here in Berwyn Il.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I do the CEs and was hoping to go back to this NR but it wants to give me 18A


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> I do the CEs and was hoping to go back to this NR but it wants to give me 18A


0x18a is the national release for the HR20-700.

What is the problem you are having that you want to go back for?


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

0x1B4 CE is no longer available and won't go national. This thread should be closed. The latest which has already passed for CE is 0x1B9, and that was available only last Friday & Saturday by forced download. 0x18A is the latest for mainstream users who don't want CE.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

jtn said:


> 0x1B4 CE is no longer available and won't go national. This thread should be closed. The latest which has already passed for CE is 0x1B9, and that was available only last Friday & Saturday by forced download. 0x18A is the latest for mainstream users who don't want CE.


So, does that mean DOD is no longer being rolled out nationally?


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> So, does that mean DOD is no longer being rolled out nationally?


The current national 0x18A has networking active, if you can networking on your HR unit, you can get Video OnDemand or what you call DOD. You don't need CE for that. If the HR can get on the web to get the stream which the 0x18A allows, then your good to go.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> So, does that mean DOD is no longer being rolled out nationally?


Correct...for some reason which, unfortunately, no one has tole me yet, D* stopped distributing this release, and we still are without DOD. Which brings me to my next question...

Is D* still going to live up to their promise and release DOD for everyone by the 31st? Earl or anyone else with close ties to D*: Do you know what's going on?!?!


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

michaelyork29 said:


> Correct...for some reason which, unfortunately, no one has tole me yet, D* stopped distributing this release, and we still are without DOD. Which brings me to my next question...
> 
> Is D* still going to live up to their promise and release DOD for everyone by the 31st? Earl or anyone else with close ties to D*: Do you know what's going on?!?!


You can get Video OnDemand/DOD with 0x18a and the next CE release coming up, and the last CE release 0x19B allows for VOD/DOD. You have to network your HR to get it.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

What about if I don't want to do CE's...?

D* promised to release DOD to the public by October 31st...doesn't look like that's going to happen, huh...


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

michaelyork29 said:


> What about if I don't want to do CE's...?
> 
> D* promised to release DOD to the public by October 31st...doesn't look like that's going to happen, huh...


I don't believe you need the CE, if you have your HR networked and have the national 0x18A, then you should be able to get VOD/DOD now with that firmware (0x18A), since it permits networking in the setup menus.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

jtn said:


> 0x1B4 CE is no longer available and won't go national. This thread should be closed. The latest which has already passed for CE is 0x1B9, and that was available only last Friday & Saturday by forced download. 0x18A is the latest for mainstream users who don't want CE.


I have 0x1B4 and it is not a CE release. I also have DoD and Music and Pictures up and running. Someone asked for a screenshot and I have no idea how to do that unles I took a picture with the digital camera - but the wife has it and she won't be back until Thursday night.

Did they pull the release? Will D* try to roll me back? I have no issues with 0x1B4


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> I have 0x1B4 and it is not a CE release. I also have DoD and Music and Pictures up and running. Someone asked for a screenshot and I have no idea how to do that unles I took a picture with the digital camera - but the wife has it and she won't be back until Thursday night.
> 
> Did they pull the release? Will D* try to roll me back? I have no issues with 0x1B4


0x1B4 is a CE release, the mainstream is 0x18a (current national) which is older not newer than 0x1B9 which was last Friday/Saturdays CE release. DirecTV is making sure no bugs are in the latest before releasing it nationally. If your running networking now, you can get VOD/DOD so it proves you don't need CE. If it's working with 0x18A for VOD/DOD than why bother with a force download of any other. It's likely the new national will have a higher hex. So expect higher than 0x1B9 for national release.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

0x1B4 came as a push from D* on Wed. 10/24 at 1:24am Rocky Mountain no DST time. 

I have never participated in the CE program.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

jtn said:


> I don't believe you need the CE, if you have your HR networked and have the national 0x18A, then you should be able to get VOD/DOD now with that firmware (0x18A), since it permits networking in the setup menus.


According to Earl and other mods, 0x18A cannot handle DOD. Only the newer release (0x1B4) that was pushed to people with Mountain time were able to get it. For all us other people, we must wait for the next release, which should be out within the next week or so...


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

> 0x1B4 CE is no longer available and won't go national.


 My HR20 has

0x1b4 from 10/24 at 1:47a.

Is there a difference between 0x1b4 and "0x1B4 CE"? Is my DVR mistaken? Did my DVR get the CE release on its own without my knowing about it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Keeska said:


> My HR20 has
> 
> 0x1b4 from 10/24 at 1:47a.
> 
> Is there a difference between 0x1b4 and "0x1B4 CE"? Is my DVR mistaken? Did my DVR get the CE release on its own without my knowing about it?


0x1B4 was/is on a national staggered roll out. I believe some of or all of AZ received the update. I think a seen a few post from people in AZ that said they received it.


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> Phoenix, AZ Had the 0x1B4 and On Demand since last Thursday


Southeast Arizona. Have had 0x1b4 since 10/24, 1:47am.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Keeska said:


> My HR20 has
> 
> 0x1b4 from 10/24 at 1:47a.
> 
> Is there a difference between 0x1b4 and "0x1B4 CE"? Is my DVR mistaken? Did my DVR get the CE release on its own without my knowing about it?


You got 0x1B4 five days ago without a forced update because it was staggered and stopped due to bugs reported by CE. A newer CE has replaced that, and you will likely get 0x1B9 or higher when it goes national. The current national is 0x18A. West coast gets releases before the rest of the United States, most are staggered in case of major issues with the release.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Earl,

I got my linksys access point hooked up and the network test says it is connecting and accessing the internet. I have not received the 0x1B4 update yet, so is there anything I can do with my HR20-700 connected to the network, or do I have to wait for the update before I get DOD.

Is there a list sowing the expected delivery dates?

Thanks,



Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


----------



## ocf2001 (Oct 27, 2007)

Im in South Florida nd I just downloaded the 0x1b4 firmware


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ocf2001 said:


> Im in South Florida nd I just downloaded the 0x1b4 firmware


most excellent  .. It looks like 0x1B4 is indeed the national release now for the HR20-700 ..


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Right now at 1:47am it's just finished downloading 0x1b4 in Portland, Oregon.

"ON Demand" shows up in the Menu but nothing happens when I hit Select. I'm connected to the internet with an ethernet cat 6 cable and show connected in the Network section of the Menu.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am receiving download now in SoCal.


----------



## tonyquan (Jan 8, 2004)

frederic1943 said:


> Right now at 1:47am it's just finished downloading 0x1b4 in Portland, Oregon.
> 
> "ON Demand" shows up in the Menu but nothing happens when I hit Select. I'm connected to the internet with an ethernet cat 6 cable and show connected in the Network section of the Menu.


same for me, on demand shows up in the menus, but nothing happens when I click it. the box is networked.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not seeing DoD in my menu. What am I missing?


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

I had to do a menu restart to make the On Demand menu work when clicked. Then there were no programs available until they started loading a while later. I guess we have to wait a few hours for everything to become available.


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

Got it in NE Florida this morning..


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Got it this morning in NE Georgia. Downloading a movie as a test as we speak. Box is networked using a wireless bridge (sharing an Xbox 360 connection) and no problems so far.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

I got it this morning at 4:49am. "On Demand" is in the menu but when selected nothing happens which I assume is a function of On Demand needing time to download the shows and other related items.


----------



## djr5899 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the update at 4:49am this morning in South Florida.

As with others, DOD shows in the Menu, but nothing happens. None of the 1000 series channels show in the guide.

I did a menu reset, and then DOD in the Menu showed the DOD Beta screen, but no items were available for download. 1000 series channels also were available in the guide after the menu reset. DOD probably needs time to populate.


----------



## robmfielding (May 30, 2007)

I recieved the update this morning in Kensigton, MD and the DOD menu seems to work and I downloaded a couple of shows. Haven't had time to view them yet.


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Got it this morning in NE Georgia. Downloading a movie as a test as we speak. Box is networked using a wireless bridge (sharing an Xbox 360 connection) and no problems so far.


Looks like it came in this morning on the south side of Atlanta too... I put the HR20 into standby last night and noticed all the lights were on and the front panel circle light was on as well this morning (I usually have it on the lowest setting) when I was running out the door. I'll have to play with it when I get home tonight!


----------



## Ashland1381 (Sep 14, 2007)

Received it at 4:49A EDT in Ashland, Ma - 25 miles west of the
World Series Victory 'Rolling Rally'


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Got it at 4:50am in Southern New Hampshire. Needed to reset the unit to get to the 'on demand' screen. It contained zero content. I'm assuming it will populate while I'm at work and I can check it out when I get home.


----------



## wdaryl (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a serious issue with 0x1B4 on both of my HR20-700 boxes. I also reported this issue as part of the CE process. 0x1B4 refuses to accept the fact that my boxes only have a single tuner enabled. I had been participating in the CE process, but, because of this issue, I had reverted to 0x18A on my boxes. Last night, both were upgraded to 0x1B4, and both now have a constant "Searching for signal on satellite input 2" message. I've spent the last hour unplugging, resetting, and repeating the satellite setup trying to get the boxes to only use tuner 1, but so far I haven't had any luck. This issue needs attention ASAP. I've also seen other people with single tuner boxes report this issue in the CE forum. This problem really makes my boxes worthless, and there's no way to run a second cable to either box (believe me, I wish I could). Anyone else seeing this issue? I have to believe it's software since 0x18A worked like a charm.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Recieved in Florida as well.

ISSUE:

ALL MPEG4 local channels previously recorded and in now playing list played fine before update. This morning shows that previously played fine now "stobe" effect and video is 4 to 5 seconds ahead of audio. MPEG2 programs play fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 0x1B4 software version has gone national


----------



## ejdowden (Apr 3, 2007)

I received DOD over night here in Chapel Hill, NC. I see the channels in the guide but when I try to go to any channel other than 1000 it says channel not available. When I either go to channel 1000 or select On Demand from the Menu I get the on demand screen and can slect shows to download. When I try to download a show, and I tried several from different channels, it gives me a message to call D* to add this channel to my package? What is up with this? I have all these channels in my package like HGTV and FOOD. I thought DOD was free except for certain shows that you would pay for like PPV.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

One of my HR20s was in boat anchor mode this morning. Tried all the usual things with no luck.

Called D*, got a CSR that insisted that I my power cable had come undone. After 2-3 minutes of frustration I decided to play CSR Roulette.

This time I get a guy in Kansas that knew his stuff.  He new all about the new software and how it had put some HR20's into "standby" mode. His instructions:

1. Do a RBR, but press the button for 2 seconds
2. The power light will come on for 5 seconds and go out
3. After the power button goes out, press the power button for 2 seconds.
4. Wait up to 5 minutes for a reboot.

I thought he was nuts, BUT IT WORKED! Perfectly.

He mentioned that he'd had several calls by 6am Eastern time already with the exact same problem.

(My other HR20 had no issues, and got the new national software last night too)


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

Received the update at 3:48 am CST (DFW area).

On Demand menu choice is active - quite a bit more content available than I thought would be there (thought maybe it would take longer than 3 hours to start populating the content).

Downloaded two 25 minute programs - took about 8 minutes per show and I was able to start watching it immediately. Not too shabby!

** networked through Airport Express to Airport Extreme base station - dedicated T1 to the Internet.


----------



## ejdowden (Apr 3, 2007)

ejdowden said:


> I received DOD over night here in Chapel Hill, NC. I see the channels in the guide but when I try to go to any channel other than 1000 it says channel not available. When I either go to channel 1000 or select On Demand from the Menu I get the on demand screen and can slect shows to download. When I try to download a show, and I tried several from different channels, it gives me a message to call D* to add this channel to my package? What is up with this? I have all these channels in my package like HGTV and FOOD. I thought DOD was free except for certain shows that you would pay for like PPV.


OK sorry I just read in the FOOD thread that what I am seeing is "normal" other channels are downloading just fine.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got this release via the rollout and now EVERYTHING is gone. My Playlist is empty, my Favorites are gone, and there is nothing in my To Do List. This really sucks. 

This is the second time this has happened to me and is now getting really old! The last time I didn't report it because it was a CE release (that eventually went national) but this time I reported it for sure. Of course, they didn't do anything but give me a $15 credit.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 0x1B4 software version has gone national


YESSSS!! Thanks Earl!


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

I see a couple posts above that some people were able to get "on demand" in their menu to function by doing a menu reset. Could someone please point me towards info on doing this procedure? I did a search but didn't find anything relevant.

Thanks


----------



## Big_Al (Oct 28, 2007)

LoTekJunky said:


> I see a couple posts above that some people were able to get "on demand" in their menu to function by doing a menu reset. Could someone please point me towards info on doing this procedure? I did a search but didn't find anything relevant.
> 
> Thanks


Go to Menu and the pathe is "Help & Settings", "Setup". "Reset", "Restart Receiver"


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 2 HR20's. One was DOA and I had to RBR twice to get it back. Once, unsuccessful, with the network cable plugged in and a second time, successfuly, with the network cable unplugged. The second HR20 was "powered off" when I went to bed last night, and was in the same state in the morning when I woke up but was successfully updated and running. But, while I was watching the second HR20, after 5 minutes of live programming, the screensaver popped up. Pushed the PLAY button and it when away. The programs sound was continuing while the screensaver was active. 5 minutes later the screensaver popped up again. After a couple of these the screensaver seemed to settle down and figure out that I was watching live TV.

I didn't watch enough of the living room HR20 to see if it had any screensaver issues.


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

ajwillys said:


> Just got this release via the rollout and now EVERYTHING is gone. My Playlist is empty, my Favorites are gone, and there is nothing in my To Do List. This really sucks.
> 
> This is the second time this has happened to me and is now getting really old! The last time I didn't report it because it was a CE release (that eventually went national) but this time I reported it for sure. Of course, they didn't do anything but give me a $15 credit.


Same thing happened to me, this is not a fun way to start the day. I'm beyond upset that I've lost all the shows recorded previously. some of which like Heroes I had been saving up to watch a marathon. Now what can I do. And maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but I don't see any VOD stuff.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The circle of blue lights greeted me this morning when I got up.

I downloaded a TCM movie trailer and played it successfully. But after the trailer ended my receiver would not respond to any inputs, either from the remote or the receiver buttons. Guess that's why D* labels VOD a beta.

RBR(red button reset) worked, but the surprising thing is that a couple hours later there are still no VOD entries for TCM. Originally there were a couple movies and trailers. Downloaded and played a Comedy Central Extra with no problems.

Are the STARZ and ENCORE movies available to everyone with VOD? I see them listed but I did not try to download any. I don't subscribe to any premium channels.

Using HR20-700.

Bill


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Do not have DoD on the menu, have tried a reset and still cannot see it.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I never got as far as looking on the menu. I just tuned to channel 1000.

I have no idea if I have menu options or not - I guess I'll find out when I get home. My SlingBox is connected to an HR10-250, so that's no help!


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

I also do not have channel 1000


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

lansbury said:


> I also do not have channel 1000


Are you networked? Have you connected the HR20/21 to your router/internet? It takes time to populate or update, some have reported it could take a few days. If your not networked, you will not get VOD/DOD I believe.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

jtn said:


> Are you networked? Have you connected the HR20/21 to your router/internet? It takes time to populate or update, some have reported it could take a few days. If your not networked, you will not get VOD/DOD I believe.


Thanks it is networked but you made me look and find I hadn't push a connector in properly. I'll wait now and see if it updates, it had already downloaded the new software release.


----------



## herkulease (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine is networked, I see the On Demand option via menu button. but select On Demand does nothing.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I just saw that I have the VOD channels and...WOW...thats cool!!! All of those free movies to watch, they even have howard the duck. Uh, charter...we have a problem. I know this is just beta, but this is just the begining.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Got 0x1b4 at 1:49 AM today -- Carlsbad, CA (25 miles north of San Diego)


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

If your HR20 is not currently networked or hooked up to the internet, will you still have the DoD in your menu? I am not showing this in my menu and I have no channel 1000. I received the update this morning and I'm curious as to if I have a problem before I go and buy the Linksys wet54g. Thanks.


----------



## koolbrz2 (Sep 11, 2007)

what do i need and where do i find and play my computer's media??
thanx
P.S.--have windows xp media and cable connection


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

With the new automatic update this AM, it scrambled my OTA settings, again. But, this time with a new twist.

This happens every time I get new software, OR a via menu reset, OR via red button reset.

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson DMA.

It deselected some channels I had previously chosen and selected some others that I had "unchecked".

I'm forced to back through the "initial setup" every time. The new twist is that a channel 3 and 8 that I unchecked still appears in the program guide. I need go back into antenna setup and "remove all"...back out..."add all"...back out...and then deselect the stations I can't get. That finally removes them from the program guide. This bug just cropped up with this release.

Since there are two analog channel 3s and 8s in the market, (Before you ask...yes it's very rare. The market is so geographically large that there is KSNW (NBC) 3 in Wichita and KSWK (PBS) 3 west of Garden City, KS...then KPTS (PBS) 8 in Wichita and KSNK (NBC) 8 in McCook, NE) I wonder if that confuses things? I can only get the Wichita/Hutch local stations OTA, so those are the only ones I pick. There are several other stations, on other channels, across the DMA that I "uncheck" also.

BTW...I still have the issue of a 3-1 and 3-2 being listed on the program guide, as an available channel. I have confirmed with KSNW's chief engineer that there is no 3-2 being broadcast or even planned at this time. The guide's listing is simply a mirror of 3-1's programming, with the exception of the "HD" logos only appearing on 3-2, even though the HD program is on 3-1, and 3-2 shows "searching for signal" since it does not exist.

There used to be a "OTA issue" sticky thread. Do we need a new one?


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

KAK said:


> If your HR20 is not currently networked or hooked up to the internet, will you still have the DoD in your menu? I am not showing this in my menu and I have no channel 1000. I received the update this morning and I'm curious as to if I have a problem before I go and buy the Linksys wet54g. Thanks.


I'm wondering about the same thing....My HR20-700 received the update this morning but doesn't show "DOD" in the menu. A re-start does not change the situation. I have no channel 1000 either. At the moment, there is no internet connection but was thinking about doing wireless when the HR20 was ready to accomodate it.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Two MPEG4 recordings last night were not playable. Just got the gray screen. Tried to fast forward, Advance, Rewind, nothing.

This has happened several times since 0x19X on both HR20-700's.

One thing to try is that if you use parental controls there seems to be a bug. Totally turn off all parental controls and you may be able to see the program again.

But last night both recordings were lost. It was deja vu from January all over again.

- Craig


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

oldcrooner said:


> I'm wondering about the same thing....My HR20-700 received the update this morning but doesn't show "DOD" in the menu. A re-start does not change the situation. I have no channel 1000 either. At the moment, there is no internet connection but was thinking about doing wireless when the HR20 was ready to accomodate it.


A person on another thread replied to me that he also has 2 HR20-700's and had the update downloaded last night. His HR20 that is networked with internet is fine and shows the DoD in the menu along with the channels. His other HR20 which is not networked or hooked up to the internet does not even show the DoD option on the menu. Apparently the HR20 has to be networked for this feature to even show up.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

KAK said:


> A person on another thread replied to me that he also has 2 HR20-700's and had the update downloaded last night. His HR20 that is networked with internet is fine and shows the DoD in the menu along with the channels. His other HR20 which is not networked or hooked up to the internet does not even show the DoD option on the menu. Apparently the HR20 has to be networked for this feature to even show up.


Thanks for the info, KAK! Does anyone know why being internet connected makes a difference so far as the menu is concerned??


----------



## scottlacy (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you need a network connection to simply receive the update (i.e., the other improvements that have nothing to do with VOD)? I'm in Chicago and haven't seen the update.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scottlacy said:


> Do you need a network connection to simply receive the update (i.e., the other improvements that have nothing to do with VOD)? I'm in Chicago and haven't seen the update.


Welcome to DBSTalk

You do not need a network connection or phone line connection (like TiVo) to receive updates.

All updates are done via the SAT's when DirecTV is ready to update them. They will force the update in the middle of the night.


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

oldcrooner said:


> Thanks for the info, KAK! Does anyone know why being internet connected makes a difference so far as the menu is concerned??


Apparently, it is my understanding from reading other posts, when you are connected to the internet, it lets DTV activate the DoD function which in turn allows it to appear in the menu.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

KAK said:


> Apparently, it is my understanding from reading other posts, when you are connected to the internet, it lets DTV activate the DoD function which in turn allows it to appear in the menu.


That is correct.


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> That is correct.


Thanks for confirming that, Mike. Sometimes the obvious to some people is not so obvious to others like myself! :hurah:


----------



## scottlacy (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for confirming that!



BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> You do not need a network connection or phone line connection (like TiVo) to receive updates.
> 
> All updates are done via the SAT's when DirecTV is ready to update them. They will force the update in the middle of the night.


----------



## tonyquan (Jan 8, 2004)

KAK said:


> Apparently, it is my understanding from reading other posts, when you are connected to the internet, it lets DTV activate the DoD function which in turn allows it to appear in the menu.


hmm, how about if DoD appears in the menu, you are networked, but selecting DoD doesn't do anything? does something else need to happen?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tonyquan said:


> hmm, how about if DoD appears in the menu, you are networked, but selecting DoD doesn't do anything? does something else need to happen?


You just need to wait for DirecTV to activate your account. It could take a few days or a few weeks to happen.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> You just need to wait for DirecTV to activate your account. It could take a few days or a few weeks to happen.


UGH, that stinks. I'm excited for On Demand and I'm networked up and ready to go but it looks like I'll have to wait. It's like getting all dressed up nice and taking out the new pretty girl for date but getting to her house and having to wait for her to finish getting ready and coming downstairs.


----------



## alleybj (Sep 29, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Two MPEG4 recordings last night were not playable. Just got the gray screen. Tried to fast forward, Advance, Rewind, nothing.
> 
> This has happened several times since 0x19X on both HR20-700's.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

It may be a coincidence, but since using 0x1b4, I have been getting frequent "Laptop Has Logged Off" ....several times per day. In prior releases, I almost never saw this message (and it is an error as far as I can tell, because the network is still showing and working from the Laptop (which is acting as the server), when I get this message. 

Anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

HR-20 receiver unresponsive. after rbr ok. VOD is fine. Did not have freeze problems for many months until new update last night. I guess D* wanted to show off the new VOD (which is very nice) before all the bugs are fixed.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Does it get the list of shows for DoD over the internet or satellite?

I've got one box that has everything working.

My second box allows me to view the DoD stuff and add things to my queue, but gets a network error when it tries to download.

When I go to the network setup, Advanced Setup shows the proper DHCP address (192.168.1.103) and it shows up on the router. When I select "Connect Now" it shows the 169.254.10.87 default address, says connected to the Network but cannot connect to the Internet.

Yesterday, on 0x18a it was able to connect to the network and internet without issue...

Also, if I do a "Connect Now" and hit cancel before it gets an error I have to RBR...


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

chrisfowler99 said:


> Does it get the list of shows for DoD over the internet or satellite?
> 
> I've got one box that has everything working.
> 
> ...


The VOD/DOD comes via Internet download to the HR20/21. In the future it may be possible to get some programming OnDemand via satellite by ordering from the Internet via your DirecTV login, but that is down the road.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

KAK said:


> Thanks for confirming that, Mike. Sometimes the obvious to some people is not so obvious to others like myself! :hurah:


Yes, thanks Mike! ...and speaking of what may be obvious to some and not to others...I am someone who is totally ignorant/unexperienced when it comes to wireless networking. I would like to take advantage of the new DoD service but don't know where/how to start the process. I have a broadband internet connection on my computer upstairs and would like to make a wireless connection with my HR20-700 downstairs. Can someone tell me exactly what I need in very basic terms? Please don't refer me to the rather technical things others have written as the jargon only confuses my old head.  I don't want anything fancy...just a setup that would get me the DoD offerings for the least cost. I would appreciate anyone's help either here on this forum or you can PM me if you want. Many thanks!


----------



## mikepatt (Oct 9, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You just need to wait for DirecTV to activate your account. It could take a few days or a few weeks to happen.


A few days or weeks???  Come on, really? What is up with that? Would a call to DTV speed things up? 

Mike


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

jtn said:


> The VOD/DOD comes via Internet download to the HR20/21. In the future it may be possible to get some programming OnDemand via satellite by ordering from the Internet via your DirecTV login, but that is down the road.


So I've got a connection that can download the program listing, but I cannot download programs...

That's just weird.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

the program listing is over the sat signal. 
the programs come from the internet. the reason you can not connect to the internet is your box has been assigned an address that is part of microsofts private ip set. you will need to either enter a manual IP or find a DHCP server that will dish out a valid DHCP IP address.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

chrisfowler99 said:


> So I've got a connection that can download the program listing, but I cannot download programs...
> 
> That's just weird.


Many are reporting failures despite being properly connected to the Internet.


----------



## Big_Al (Oct 28, 2007)

VOD is nice but nobody told me it would slow my network for hours while it downloaded. IE was slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok: HR20 in an MDU. We only have a 3lnb dish since MDU's can't do the 5lnb system yet for some reason. A little annoyed by that, but beside the point. So I get HD locals OTA.

Anyways, I woke up this morning to the blue screen updating message, however it was stuck at 1% and not moving. I figured it just started and went to work. Came home 11 hours later, still 1%. RBR'd. No change. Now I get the message pop up about the imminent download. If I let it go, it starts and freezes at 1%. 

Any ideas?


----------



## da_nc (Aug 12, 2007)

Problem with 0x1b4

Had 2 shows auto-deleted.
Had recorded Weeds on ShoHD MPEG4 feed last night and also recorded Rules of Engagement from my local ABC channel, delivered via Sat in MPEG4 HD.

Also, quick question about DoD... Is there a fee for the service? I've broused the movie and show lists, looked at info on the shows and see nothing about it costing anything. Is this a free service, at least while it's in ßeta?

Never mind, answered the question about cost, it's free as long as the service is free. Still have to pay if it's PPV though.
Found the info on the Directv website.

Thx.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine downloaded today and I've had to reset my box 2 ****ing times in the past 4 hours from it freezing up.


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

Got mine last night... SF Bay Area...

Now I gotta get that extra switch out of my attic and add the network connection!


----------



## briansin (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all,
Ever since the upgrade, I keep seeing these "acquiring guide info" messages. these are really annoying. How can I get rid of them?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

Isn't there supposed to be an option to hide an SD channel if there is an HD counterpart?

If so, where is it at?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

nth78 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an option to hide an SD channel if there is an HD counterpart?
> 
> If so, where is it at?


Yes, Press menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->I believe it is under display (you may have to scroll down. I don't remember).


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes, Press menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->I believe it is under display (you may have to scroll down. I don't remember).


Thanks, I found it


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

I got the latest software update (0x1B4) around 3am on Tuesday morning. Last night while watching a recorded show I got a phone call so I paused the show. The DVR went into screen saver mode after a few minutes. I noticed that the screen saver occasionally would flicker between the roving D* icon and the paused screen (i.e.- the paused frame of the show I was watching). I've never seen this before. It started with 0x1B4. Anyone else see this? I'm not even sure that it's really a problem. Just curious.

On a side note, I'm disappointed that this software update did not include the following two features which I consider significant flaws in the HR20 (which I'm otherwise happy with... previous HR10-250 user).

1) Option to filter out all channels I do not get in program searches (should be user-configurable so that you can also eliminate channels that you get but don't want to be included in your guide or in your searches).

2) Option to keep x number of shows for recurring manual recordings (currently you cannot set a limit like you can with series links).

Brian


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> I got the latest software update around 3am on Tuesday morning. Last night while watching a recorded show I got a phone call so I paused the show. The DVR went into screen saver mode after a few minutes. I noticed that the screen saver occasionally would flicker between the roving D* icon and the paused screen (i.e.- the paused frame of the show I was watching). I've never seen this before. It started with 0x1B4. Anyone else see this? I'm not even sure that it's really a problem. Just curious.
> 
> On a side note, I'm disappointed that this software update did not include the following two features which I consider significant flaws in the HR20 (which I'm otherwise happy with... previous HR10-250 user).
> 
> ...


Brian what version do you have now? What auto downloaded? A newer edition than 0x1B4?


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry if I didn't make that clear... I got 0x1B4 at 3am Tuesday morning.

Brian


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

breevesdc said:


> Sorry if I didn't make that clear... I got 0x1B4 at 3am Tuesday morning.
> 
> Brian


Yes that is the current national release that replaced 0x18A.


----------



## treaders (Oct 10, 2006)

DirecTV on Demand is working very smoothly in Houston, TX. 

Admittedly it is slow to download but that is most likely a function of my internet connection. Unfortunately I am limited to 1.5Mbps AT&T DSL at my location. I have tried Comcast (formerly Time Warner) cable in the past and it is too unreliable. Tried to get AT&T U-verse DSL only, but AT&T tell me I have to purchase TV from them as well.

Connected to my HR20-700 using 2 Airport Express routers (and an iMac 20").

DOD library seems to have increased in the number of titles over night. 

Impressed so far!


----------



## koolbrz2 (Sep 11, 2007)

what is needed to run music and pics from computer if it's only XP media edition with cable connection ??
dod menu running very well but would really like to take full advantage.
when the menu for music comes the next screen shows "computers" with a string of letters and numbers as the "computer" name. click on that and all folders are empty. i have enabled "sharing" on original dod set-up, but nothing is shared.
thanx


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

We received the 0x1b4 update at 3:30 - 4:00PM in the afternoon instead of AM. What a pain for the family. 

Anyway, now that we have the DOD how do we access it? Is it in the menu or do I have to call D to activate the feature? 

Thanks


----------



## johnblue3 (Feb 11, 2007)

chrisfowler99 

Go to advanced networking on the 720 and give this DVR a fixed IP. For example, if you have a Linksys router with IP 192.168.1.1, then those devices with IP from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.50 will be naturally on the router's network without DHCP. Your 720 will then be immediately recognized.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

eahmjh said:


> We received the 0x1b4 update at 3:30 - 4:00PM in the afternoon instead of AM. What a pain for the family.
> 
> Anyway, now that we have the DOD how do we access it? Is it in the menu or do I have to call D to activate the feature?
> 
> Thanks


DOD should be available from the menu or by tuning to channel 1000. Of course, it will not show up if you are not connected to a network/internet.


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Received the new software Tuesday AM... Last night while watching Nip/Tuck, I had annoying audio dropouts. I was also recording the show at the same time. Wasn't sure if it was the channel, HR20, or both. This has happened before on other recordings when watching the recording while recording. I also posted in the FX forum since others also had some audio issues.:nono2:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

shotdisc98 said:


> Received the new software Tuesday AM... Last night while watching Nip/Tuck, I had annoying audio dropouts. I was also recording the show at the same time. Wasn't sure if it was the channel, HR20, or both. This has happened before on other recordings when watching the recording while recording. I also posted in the FX forum since others also had some audio issues.:nono2:


I have audio droputs for about 2 weeks now on all channels live and recorded shows I was hoping this software would take care of it but I guess not. I had this problem 4-5 months ago but it went away anf just came back. It is very annoying to say the least.


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

So I just got two HR20s installed today. Both are on 18a. Will the latest be pushed down to me later?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Scrib said:


> So I just got two HR20s installed today. Both are on 18a. Will the latest be pushed down to me later?


Do you have -700's or 100's?

If you have -700's they should reset them selves soon and start downloading. When you connect a new unit after running for a few they normally reset and download the newest software.


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have audio droputs for about 2 weeks now on all channels live and recorded shows I was hoping this software would take care of it but I guess not. I had this problem 4-5 months ago but it went away anf just came back. It is very annoying to say the least.


Is it a software thing or a hardware thing? I would rather not fork over for a service call and have Ironwood come out... For me, it started with the new series of software after 18a.


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Do you have -700's or 100's?
> 
> If you have -700's they should reset them selves soon and start downloading. When you connect a new unit after running for a few they normally reset and download the newest software.


Ugh... One is a 100, one is a 700. What the difference? 

The one I'm in front of is the 100 and even after a forced update it's only passing 18A.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Ugh... One is a 100, one is a 700.
> 
> What the difference?


The -700 only has a digital optical and the -100 has a digital optical and digital coaxial.

The -700 has an internal RF antenna and the -100 has an external RF antenna.

The -100 has a 2nd ethernet connection that will probably never be used. The -700 only has one.

The -700 has a little newer software.

That is about it.


----------



## tonyquan (Jan 8, 2004)

mikepatt said:


> A few days or weeks???  Come on, really? What is up with that? Would a call to DTV speed things up?


I agree, that's pretty weak sauce (I've had DoD on the menu for a few days now and selecting on it still does nothing...I know networking works because Media Share works for me) Anything else I can check?


----------



## dshoults (Oct 29, 2007)

tonyquan said:


> I agree, that's pretty weak sauce (I've had DoD on the menu for a few days now and selecting on it still does nothing...I know networking works because Media Share works for me) Anything else I can check?


I agree! I've tried menu reboot, RBR and cold reboot and nothing has changed. Still have the On Demand in the menu and no 1000 channel. I've been using Photo and Music for weeks and when I run a test it passes the internet test. I live in Columbus, OH and our HD forum users that's posted has said their DoD worked fine the morning of the push (Tuesday).

I think there is a much bigger problem here with the DoD on the new upgrade, it's not going to just take some of us a few days or weeks for it to start working. I want to call D* about this, but I know that is just going to aggrivate me when I'm all done dealing with someone that's going to try to walk me through a reboot and a test...


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

I feel very fortunate in that I received the upgrade Tues AM and DOD was working right away. Took a day for programming to load but boy there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> The -700 only has a digital optical and the -100 has a digital optical and digital coaxial.
> 
> The -700 has an internal RF antenna and the -100 has an external RF antenna.
> 
> ...


There are numerous threads to search in the HR20/HR21 forum, but Mr. Ravens is essentially right. The difference in the end is, there is no difference.


----------



## farside847 (Jan 16, 2007)

any ideas when the DoD will be available for the HR20-100?


----------



## Ama_John (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay, so I did get the update and it scared the crap out of me. I leave my amp on all the time and just turn the DVR on/off. I guess when it rebooted for the update, it came back up in ON mode instead of returning to the "OFF" position. Unfortunately, I had been listening to XM-BPM last - VERY LOUDLY.

So I was awakened to very loud dance music at 4 a.m. Tuesday morning. 

I'm not complaining, I just thought it was funny. Naturally, I was a little scared when I first woke up but then I realized what had happened and couldn't do anything but laugh about it.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

dshoults said:


> I agree! I've tried menu reboot, RBR and cold reboot and nothing has changed. Still have the On Demand in the menu and no 1000 channel. I've been using Photo and Music for weeks and when I run a test it passes the internet test. I live in Columbus, OH and our HD forum users that's posted has said their DoD worked fine the morning of the push (Tuesday).
> 
> I think there is a much bigger problem here with the DoD on the new upgrade, it's not going to just take some of us a few days or weeks for it to start working. I want to call D* about this, but I know that is just going to aggrivate me when I'm all done dealing with someone that's going to try to walk me through a reboot and a test...


I had it VOD On Demand and it vanished. I did a reset as Earl suggested since it wouldn't get internet. After the reset I got internet on 1 HR20-700 but not the other... and the pitfall is losing the VOD in the guide, and it hasn't shown back up. I have all my channels showing from my premium package, and now I'm hoping it will eventually come back. I was under the impression it wouldn't lost on a reset, or RBR.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Guindalf said:


> DOD should be available from the menu or by tuning to channel 1000. Of course, it will not show up if you are not connected to a network/internet.


I got the OnDemand without internet connection and it was in the guide, plus the 1000+, and It was advised to reset to get the Internet to work, and when I did that , I lost OnDemand after having it for a few days. So I hope it returns. It is possible to get the VOD On Demand before you choose your networking setup. It of course can't download anything until it gets networked/Internet, but you can see all the programming.


----------



## cb526 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I have the same issue others have.

I set up the HR20 on my network and I now see On Demand in my menu but absolutely nothing happens when I click on it. Additionally, I don't have ch 1000.


----------



## sail121j (Oct 18, 2007)

Hooked up a wireless ethernet link yesterday and had loads of DOD stuff on the menu today... I need to try it out and see how it works - looks great. No problems implimenting the feature.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

cb526 said:


> Well, I have the same issue others have.
> 
> I set up the HR20 on my network and I now see On Demand in my menu but absolutely nothing happens when I click on it. Additionally, I don't have ch 1000.


THere have been reports of time ranging from days to several weeks for D* to activate DOD on a unit. It's just a matter of time as they roll it out, I suspect.


----------



## cowboyway (Mar 22, 2007)

Well.. for me DOD did show up after about a day or two after getting the new update. This assumes you have your internet connection established successfully. Once that happens, programming starts showing up within a few hours and continues to trickle in. 

I gotta give credit to DirecTV on this one. I think the feature was integrated very nicely into the whole DVR experience. 

My only gripe... where's the High Def programming. I have none.... I hope it starts showing up... once you start, there's no going back to standard def... it's too painfull... kinda like thumb-screws for me.

Anyone else get HD programming via DOD?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cowboyway said:


> Well.. for me DOD did show up after about a day or two after getting the new update. This assumes you have your internet connection established successfully. Once that happens, programming starts showing up within a few hours and continues to trickle in.
> 
> I gotta give credit to DirecTV on this one. I think the feature was integrated very nicely into the whole DVR experience.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk

Right now there is no DoD programs in HD. There has only been a few so far and all have been removed.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Problem with Media Share. I have two HR 20-700's when I access music and photos on either DVR, I usually go to "All Artists" and pick what I want to hear via WMP 11, then I go to Playlist, and Folders and My Music and pick the photo album I wish to view. Everything starts fine, but after two or three songs it sticks on one song and plays it repeatedly. I have let it just go at it and it will continue playing the one song endlessly. 

I have tried to FF to another song and it won't let me. I have had photos do the same thing. Show one or two or more photos and stop on one photo. This happened when I had this software as a CE also, I had recently rolled back to 18a due to a deal breaking problem I had with the current CE and I was so sorry to hear that Ox1B4 was the new NR due to the numerous problems with Media Share.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

On Demand appears and I can see all the many listings - no problem. My HR20 is networked. However, for movies my choices are really limited. I don't subscribe to Starz or Encore so I don't have many movies that I can really download. Is there a way to have only the selections from channels I subscribe to appear? I see TV series now as a choice which is cool. I haven't tried concerts out yet but will. A few times I've gone into the menus and gotten a lock up when I tried to back out. I can't recall the exact sequence. I hope that tendancy gets fixed in upcoming firmware versions. Overall it's a cool toy to play with. Content will determine if this is a killer ap or not. I look forward to HD programming becoming available.


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

I get my local Fox channel in HD via OTA. Sometimes there is no audio on it. Other OTA local channels have fine sound. Also, my SD local Fox (through Directv) has fine sound. It's intermitent. This has happened in the last few software versions. Anyone else having anything like this?


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

OK I have been having this problem the last few days and have assumed it was "bandwidth" issue i.e. that now that there were more HD channels I was seeing this problem ...but then I saw the menu item for "hide SD version of HD channel" and looked and voila...a software update on 10/30 ..Just when my problem started! (actually I always had the problem on the MPEG4 spot beam RSN Ch 96 but had nothing but perfection with the new MPEG4 channels up to this point)

My issue is with Sports (Basketball and Hockey right now mostly ... And a white flash that occurs intermitently (every 15 seconds or so) making viewing very annoying .... seems to only happen on sports becasue of the big area of light colored screen (court/Ice) not on SD and not on anything else but sports (not during Football that I have noticed either) .... It now happens on MPEG2 sports as well (not quite as frequent or "strong") since the software update and that never happened before this release. I have reset the receiver at least once since the new software with no help.

Do I have a bad unit/connection/cable or what should I do?


----------



## martin63 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ama_John said:


> Okay, so I did get the update and it scared the crap out of me. I leave my amp on all the time and just turn the DVR on/off. I guess when it rebooted for the update, it came back up in ON mode instead of returning to the "OFF" position. Unfortunately, I had been listening to XM-BPM last - VERY LOUDLY.
> 
> So I was awakened to very loud dance music at 4 a.m. Tuesday morning.
> 
> I'm not complaining, I just thought it was funny. Naturally, I was a little scared when I first woke up but then I realized what had happened and couldn't do anything but laugh about it.


Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Joe Larrea (Aug 30, 2007)

Guindalf said:


> DOD should be available from the menu or by tuning to channel 1000. Of course, it will not show up if you are not connected to a network/internet.


So, received the update on 10/30.

Today I connected the HR20 to the network. Ran the tests and get Connected results for both network and internet. Step 1...check.

But...can't access channels in the 1000 range and selecting the On Demand menu item has no effect...just sits there.

Did I miss something?

I've run system test multiple times and each time it says network and internet can connect.


----------



## scottlacy (Oct 30, 2007)

If I'm in Chicago, should I not have received the B update by now?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scottlacy said:


> If I'm in Chicago, should I not have received the B update by now?


Welcome to DBSTalk

Anyone that has an HR20-700 should have 0x1B4 by now.


----------



## scottlacy (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Mike. So what do I do now? Is there any manual way to invoke the update?



BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> Anyone that has an HR20-700 should have 0x1B4 by now.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

scottlacy said:


> Thanks for the reply, Mike. So what do I do now? Is there any manual way to invoke the update?


Are you sure you have a -700 and not a -100?

What software do you have?

To force it you need to do a menu restart recorder. When you get the blue DirecTV Welcome screen press 02468 and it will download the newest software. But if you do have a -700 and if you don't have 0x1B4 there is something wrong because you should have received it.


----------



## moparhemi (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I just bought a new HR20-700 from Circuit City. I am getting Audio dropouts and loud poping sounds on all of my mpeg 2 and over-the-air HD channels. 

Do you guys think this is a bad box? I had a Hr10-250 before this box and all was good. 

Thanks MH


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

is this software (0x1b4) a little green or is my tv going???????????


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

From a user standpoint, it's almost unbelievable this bug has persisted through so many releases.

This build, it seemed to work initially, then became more and more difficult for it to "stick" in the proper format. Pretty much the same pattern as in the last builds. It will "reset" is I do a restart (i.e. will work for a short time, then become progressively worse).

So, again, a *major usability* issue has seemingly taken a backseat to other features.


----------



## justanotherguy (Sep 12, 2007)

nth78 said:


> I get my local Fox channel in HD via OTA. Sometimes there is no audio on it. Other OTA local channels have fine sound. Also, my SD local Fox (through Directv) has fine sound. It's intermitent. This has happened in the last few software versions. Anyone else having anything like this?


I have a similar problem with the OTA NBC channel here in Albuquerque. Has something to do with the Dolby Digital audio. I changed the audio option to use analog audio and it works with all shows. With DD turned on, for some shows my A/V receiver showed DD, but no sound. It's not the OTA signal. Other OTA tuners handle it just fine.

I haven't tried going back to DD with the new software.

todd


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

SBHD said:


> From a user standpoint, it's almost unbelievable this bug has persisted through so many releases.
> 
> This build, it seemed to work initially, then became more and more difficult for it to "stick" in the proper format. Pretty much the same pattern as in the last builds. It will "reset" is I do a restart (i.e. will work for a short time, then become progressively worse).
> 
> So, again, a *major usability* issue has seemingly taken a backseat to other features.


This is really disappointing. I haven't seen it yet on this build. I'm not looking forward to it.

Burt


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe Larrea said:


> So, received the update on 10/30.
> 
> Today I connected the HR20 to the network. Ran the tests and get Connected results for both network and internet. Step 1...check.
> 
> ...


Takes a little while after setup before things work. I think it has to download the data.

My probelem is, after getting all setup on both my HR20-700's, and getting DOD to work, I realize that my OTA is gone. Getting zeros on OTA tests. I'm in the NYC area and always got all OTA channels with great numbers. Tried to setup antenna again to no avail.

Anyone else get this problem?


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

ElVee said:


> Takes a little while after setup before things work. I think it has to download the data.
> 
> My probelem is, after getting all setup on both my HR20-700's, and getting DOD to work, I realize that my OTA is gone. Getting zeros on OTA tests. I'm in the NYC area and always got all OTA channels with great numbers. Tried to setup antenna again to no avail.
> 
> Anyone else get this problem?


Update - One of my HR20-700's is now hosed.

I was trying to re-add OTA. When I was done, I thought I'd see what was available on DOD (I've used it before with no problems).

I pressed menu -> On Demmand and waited - it just hung on the DOD screen. It became unresponsive. I eventually decided to RBR. I left the room for about 45 minutes and when I returned I saw that it was still on the 'Step1: Checking Satellites' screen. I pulled the plug and waited 30 minutes before plugging it back in. Same problem, still hanging on the 'Step 1' screen.


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HR20-700 0x1B4
> Staggered Update started on: 10/24/2007
> National Release: 10/30/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106260


Ok, First of all Earl Thanks, I got my PPV working thanks to you and DTV tech support. Now, I just hooked up my HR20-700 to the internet yesterday. I am running firmware version OX18a. Do I have to wait for the download of Ox1
B4 to get VOD? The HR20-700 video downloaded on my HD refers to VOD. I am in the NY metro area so we should be last on the list for the download. Also other than this hookup is there anything else I have to do ? I know not to call CSR's with respect to this issue.


----------



## rotophonic (Nov 4, 2007)

HR20-700 with 0x1b4
Only one tuner active.
Networking enabled.
Native mode off
AC3 connected via optical cable

Since the 0x1b4 release on my HR20-700, I have had consistent issues with AC3 audio dropouts along with compression pixelization (freezing) that sometimes coincides with the audio dropouts.

Right now (12PM Pacific), watching CBS HD (channel 2, here in LA), audio is dropping out every 5 seconds. Fox HD is working fine.

Last night, Discovery HD (278) was unwatchable with a 1 second dropout in the AC3 signal happening every 2 seconds.

I also found the unit hung yesterday afternoon. Had to unplug the power cable to get it rebooted. Front panel reset button did not respond.

I restarted the HR20 twice from the menus last night, but the problem remained.

Happily, I guess, this is the first time I've had an issue with anything related to my DirecTV subscription.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm really happy to see the back-arrow work as "back" -- it's a real help to folks with universal remotes. One thing though: "Back" seems to do a path-reversal, and sometimes accomplishes a "forward" if the previous path had such in it.

Particularly noticeable if you do a search, do a recording, then attempt to "back" out to before the search. You end up redoing the search. Awkward.


----------



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Are you sure you have a -700 and not a -100?
> 
> What software do you have?
> 
> To force it you need to do a menu restart recorder. When you get the blue DirecTV Welcome screen press 02468 and it will download the newest software. But if you do have a -700 and if you don't have 0x1B4 there is something wrong because you should have received it.


You sure it has gone nationwide, or are you just referring to his geographical area?

I am in North NJ (NYC area) and still don't have it yet! Just forced a download and still getting 0x18A.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BuggyBoyNYC said:


> You sure it has gone nationwide, or are you just referring to his geographical area?
> 
> I am in North NJ (NYC area) and still don't have it yet! Just forced a download and still getting 0x18A.


If you have a -700 you should have 0x1B4. That software has went national.

If you have a -100 than you should have 0x18a. That is the national release software for that model right now.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

ElVee said:


> Update - One of my HR20-700's is now hosed.
> 
> I was trying to re-add OTA. When I was done, I thought I'd see what was available on DOD (I've used it before with no problems).
> 
> I pressed menu -> On Demmand and waited - it just hung on the DOD screen. It became unresponsive. I eventually decided to RBR. I left the room for about 45 minutes and when I returned I saw that it was still on the 'Step1: Checking Satellites' screen. I pulled the plug and waited 30 minutes before plugging it back in. Same problem, still hanging on the 'Step 1' screen.


Latest Update - After two more hours unplugged, I plugged it in and tried again. Same problem. Repeated and it happened once again. Now, tried RBR (hung yet again) and another RBR, which finally worked.

As of now, both machines are back up and running. Still no OTA on either though.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ElVee said:


> Latest Update - After two more hours unplugged, I plugged it in and tried again. Same problem. Repeated and it happened once again. Now, tried RBR (hung yet again) and another RBR, which finally worked.
> 
> As of now, both machines are back up and running. Still no OTA on either though.


If/when you have a problem during boot up and it gets stuck during step 1 of 2 disconnect your network cable and do a RBR. It should start up fine than.

After it does start up you can re-connect the network cable.

Also please post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107099&highlight=step+1+of+2


----------



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> If you have a -700 you should have 0x1B4. That software has went national.
> 
> If you have a -100 than you should have 0x18a. That is the national release software for that model right now.


I have an HR20-700, and it does not have 0x1B4. Tried to force, still getting the old version.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm in upstate NY and have yet to receive the update. :nono:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BuggyBoyNYC said:


> I have an HR20-700, and it does not have 0x1B4. Tried to force, still getting the old version.





mabellboi said:


> I'm in upstate NY and have yet to receive the update. :nono:


Sorry, I thought 0x1B4 had went completely national. May Earl or Tom could let us know what is going on.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Burt said:


> This is really disappointing. I haven't seen it yet on this build. I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Burt


Mine came through at 2:34am on Nov. 3rd. You should have it by now. I had to wait another 24 hours before all of the "features" got set up (I haven't tried them yet, so I don't know if they work or not).


----------



## bigmunny (Dec 18, 2006)

I received the update and everything seems to be working well with one exception. I had this problem over the past several updates so I know this update did not cause it.

When I plugged the DVR into the network it would hang. The picture would freeze but I can still hear audio. The unit would not respond to remote control or buttons on the unit itself.

Now I have a real need to have the network working. with this update I have DoD and I can see all the shows available but cannot watch any because the network portion is not working.

I ran a UPnP scanner on my network and only found the Windows Media sharing. I turned off all workstations and scanned again and found NO UPnP devices. I did this because some of the posts indicated the unit hangs with UPnP device on your network. Even when no UPnP device were found the unit still hung when plugged into the network. Anyone have an idea to help?


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> If you have a -700 you should have 0x1B4. That software has went national.
> 
> If you have a -100 than you should have 0x18a. That is the national release software for that model right now.


I am on the North Shore of Nassau Metro NYC and still do not have OX1B4. Still have Ox18a. I'm hooked up to the internet on my HR20-700:nono2:


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

I am about ready to drop D* for good. The last 3 months or so have slowly deteriorated my HD audio to where it drops on nearly all the stations consistently. Within the last month or two the video has started pixilating.

At this point my wife won't watch the HD and had me switch all the DVR recordings to SD.

If D* can't fix it I will drop them.

Dopes anyone know if the HR21 is any better?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

SlobberingHorde,

Perhaps it is just your STB. I have 3 HR20's, and only one has a problem, in fact, it will not play any HD. However, I am going to exchange it for another.


----------



## ajalogan (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm about to get D* but from hearing from some of you posters I'm beginning to question if it's worth the jump from Time Warner here in Cincinnati. I like all the HD channels that D* has but if even at this late date and most recent software upgrade they are still having problems with audio and video, I don't know if I want it. Those things should be rock solid before they ever release a STB/software and updates should just add functionality. Any thoughts and or area specific suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

ajalogan said:


> I'm about to get D* but from hearing from some of you posters I'm beginning to question if it's worth the jump from Time Warner here in Cincinnati. I like all the HD channels that D* has but if even at this late date and most recent software upgrade they are still having problems with audio and video, I don't know if I want it. Those things should be rock solid before they ever release a STB/software and updates should just add functionality. Any thoughts and or area specific suggestions would be appreciated.


One must keep in mind that this forum is predominately for problems, which is a small percentage of users who have no problems. Out of 3 receivers I only have 1 problem, and it is a hardware (receiver) problem, not software. The other 2 work flawlessly. I also have neighbors who have not had any problems.

DTV, IMHO, currently is the way to go.....they have the most HD content out there, and I truly enjoy it alll.

Best of luck.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 27, 2007)

Loose Media Share. i had it working fine before this new update, now nothing. network is working fine, DOD works fine. just loose the menu item Music and Photos in the menu list

hr20-700


----------



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like it's finally national. Receiver just finished the update at 3:51 AM here in the NYC area! On Demand button not working though, but it is there now!


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

Came home today and my receiver would not respond to the remote or the power button on the front. Pushed the red button for reset. Got stuck on Step 1 of 2. Unplugged OTA and Network, still stuck on Step 1 of 2.

HELP!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

msjcpa said:


> Came home today and my receiver would not respond to the remote or the power button on the front. Pushed the red button for reset. Got stuck on Step 1 of 2. Unplugged OTA and Network, still stuck on Step 1 of 2.
> 
> HELP!!!


Did you do a RBR after you disconnected the network cable?

If not do that. If you did pull the power cord for 15 minutes and plug it back in.


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Did you do a RBR after you disconnected the network cable?
> 
> If not do that. If you did pull the power cord for 15 minutes and plug it back in.


Yes I did do the RBR after I disconnected the network cable.

I will pull the power cord for 15 minutes and then try it agina. Thanks.


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Did you do a RBR after you disconnected the network cable?
> 
> If not do that. If you did pull the power cord for 15 minutes and plug it back in.


Did both, still gets stuck at step 1 of 2


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Did you do a RBR after you disconnected the network cable?
> 
> If not do that. If you did pull the power cord for 15 minutes and plug it back in.


Seems to be a problem with myn esata drive. Boots up if I disconnect it. Any thoughts on fixing that. I have a lot of recordings on it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HR20-700 choked on Bionic Woman

The error message was the "no longer available"

Debug info:

(13/7/new st: wed nov 07 21:00:00 gmt-05:00 2007 new et: wed nov 07 22:01:00 gmt-05:00 2007)

HR21 recorded without issue.


----------



## holemania (Nov 8, 2007)

hello,

i have the hr20-700.

this unit has been upgraded to the 0x1b4 release, but i still have issues with a 3-5 second delay when i change channels.

does anyone know if the newer release 0x18b will address this issue?

or any other ideas on how to resolve?

thanks in advance!

dave


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

holemania said:


> hello,
> 
> i have the hr20-700.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk

The 3-5 seconds for channel change it about normal for everyone.

What settings are you using? Native on or off? If on what resolutions are checked? HDMI or Component?


----------



## holemania (Nov 8, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> The 3-5 seconds for channel change it about normal for everyone.
> 
> What settings are you using? Native on or off? If on what resolutions are checked? HDMI or Component?


mike,

i have "native" turned OFF.

i am using hdmi-to-dvi connection.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

holemania said:


> mike,
> 
> i have "native" turned OFF.
> 
> i am using hdmi-to-dvi connection.


Than there is not anything you can do to speed it up. The speed you have now is what it is going to be.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

ajalogan said:


> I'm about to get D* but from hearing from some of you posters I'm beginning to question if it's worth the jump from Time Warner here in Cincinnati. I like all the HD channels that D* has but if even at this late date and most recent software upgrade they are still having problems with audio and video, I don't know if I want it. Those things should be rock solid before they ever release a STB/software and updates should just add functionality. Any thoughts and or area specific suggestions would be appreciated.


Another vote to "go for it" . The only real issue that you might have is rain fade [loss of signal in heavy rain] during rain storms, which are more prevalent in your area than here in California. So far, the new 5-LNB dishes [I have the Slimline one] are larger than the older dishes and seem to be more rain fade resistant [but our rains aren't as heavy as yours].

You have to remember that the new boxes (HR20/H20, and the even newer HR21/H21) are new designs and are made by a new sub-contractor. As such they will have the usual "teething" problems with both the hardware and the software. Because they can't debug all of the problems for all of the users with new designs, and, with cost pressures, it may sound like there are a "lot" of problems [especially with the impatience of some of the more "addicted" members  ].

I've had D* for over 5 years, and couldn't be happier (even with my occasional complaints). My HD service was installed a year ago, along with a H20 receiver (my second receiver was an even older model HD unit). They have worked perfectly. The only complaint was the slow-down in the Guide response with the newer software release for the H20 (that requires a little more patience on my part).

When the new HD satellite became operational [the 103 degree one], I found that the original installer hadn't aligned the new dish quite right. D* sent an installer out in 3 days (on a Sunday) and he tweaked my dish alignment and that fixed that problem. I had gotten the recommendation for that action from the tech support forum on the DirecTV web site as well as from DBSTalk.

Two weeks ago, I decided to upgrade my old HD receiver to the HR20 DVR, so I could get the new MPEG-4 HD channels for both the LR and BR TVs. I needed the HR20 and not the newer HR21, because I use my OTA rooftop antenna for my locals. I ran into my first hardware problem with this decision. The first HR20 that I got had a defective access card reader (D* sent out an installer to trouble-shoot that problem in 2 days). I returned that unit and got a replacement HR20 which is working just great. With the newest Nationwide Software update, 0x1B4, it works even better. BTW, the menu responds faster & better with the HR20 than with the H20.

As a side NOTE -- I have a relative [in Los Angeles] that has Comcast Digital Cable, and he has had more problems with his service [and with his equipment upgrades] than I have had with D*.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Since the release occured to this HR20-700 (I never do CE's with this box), I decided to try viewing pictures. 

PC and HR20 connected to same router by wire.
PC=XP Home
No application is running on the PC in background but WMP11 previously configured to allow sharing in the background. But was not launched.

Went to Music and Pictures and tried viewing pictures via folders. 
No folders appeared, just various pictures.
While trying to navigate with left/right/up/down buttons, box locked up.

Unplugging network cable would not solve it.
Had to RBR


----------

